# Pacific Mall - Blatant disregard for copyright laws



## contoursvt (May 1, 2005)

I was at Pacific mall today and was furious at the obvious movie/music piracy going on. There must be at least 30 shops in there that sell nothing but copied movies and music for like $5 each or less. I picked up a few as examples and feel like going down to the police station but I'm sure they know anyway. Anyway it makes me angry because its so wrong and its not even like they are trying to hide it or anything!!!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

some believe that "copyright" means "right to copy"


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Didn't they do a recent sweep of the place?


----------



## canuck1975 (Dec 7, 2003)

They get raided regularly. The fines aren't high enough to justify them stopping.


----------



## mactrombone (Nov 3, 2004)

And you picked up a few "as examples" adding fuel to the fire. Wouldn't it be more appropriate to not buy them if you are indeed opposed to the practice?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## contoursvt (May 1, 2005)

Mac Trombone, I picked up a few examples so if I had any urges to send an email or two with scans and photos of the offending stuff to local authorities, I'd have some sort of proof. I sent an email last night actually to the local police but I have a feeling that it wont just stop this way...  I did take some nice photos. You can clearly see the grainy pictures from the cover and the fact that the discs are burnt.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

So you knowingly bought illegal merchandise?

Dude, this is like you buying pot from a dealer, and then went to the police saying "I think this guy is dealing in illegal drugs--here's my evidence."

Or a stereo off the back of the truck. "I was pretty sure it was stolen, so I bought it anyway to show you."


----------



## contoursvt (May 1, 2005)

Thats fine because you're going to the authorities with it incase they were not aware of what was going on. A complaint is nothing unless you got some proof. I can call the cops and say "hey that guy there is dealing drugs..." but if I have no proof, then they would be less likely to take it seriously. If I buy and then go to them and say here you go, here are the drugs and I got it off that guy and if you need to keep this stuff as some kinda proof, then go ahead... I'm pretty sure scenario #2 would have more weight.


----------



## contoursvt (May 1, 2005)

Plus I told them that if they wish, I can drop off the DVDs or mail them the DVDs for them to keep as I didnt buy them for my own use. I picked it up to try and provide some proof that this is going on....

Oh and the stolen stereo thing. Sure I'd buy it. I'd buy one and take down the license plate of the truck too and hand it over to the cops. Too much **** going on and nobody cares about doing anything about it...


----------



## poisonmonkey (Sep 20, 2004)

These shops get raided all the time. And to make matters worse for you, your good intentions may be ill-gotten. Prior to a raid, they do send undercover cops into the stores with hidden cameras to record all the "activity" anyway. I remember watching an undercover sting operation once on TV. It was really interesting; although I was more interested trying to see if I could recognise anyone in the undercover vid!

It is only a matter of time before they get caught. Moreover, the police need enough proof to completely stop them, not just one or two complaints. In the matter of doing what is "right", they are really cracking down on this piracy overseas. My friends came back from Hong Kong and China and they told me that the authorities had stores of this type on lock down. Acquiring those illegal products became haphazard to ones health. They were very smart and avoided the whole thing altogether.


----------



## mactrombone (Nov 3, 2004)

But if we carry this argument a step or two further...

I could burn a copy of anything put it in a nice container etc. take it to the cops and say "Hey, I think my neighbour is dealing in pirated movies. I just bought one to show you and here's his address." What are the cops supposed to do with that? I agree with Sonal on this one: I don't think you should knowingly buy illegal merchandise. Report it, by all means with as much information and details as possible, photos of the place, address, time of day, etc. etc. but don't buy the stuff as evidence. 

Let's me be ridiculous for a moment and carry this argument even further... you wouldn't take a trip down to the police station with a body part saying "Oh yeah, not only do they traffic in illegal DVDs but he killed his wife. Look, here's the evidence." I know it's sick but the argument is still the same. 

Get details for them but the evidence is up to the police.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

Your "evidence" would not be much good except to convince the police that something is going on...which they already know about. You have no proof of where you got it from except your own word (as mactrombone mentioned)...chain of custody and all that.


----------



## contoursvt (May 1, 2005)

Well I guess that makes sense. I was just so angry at seeing then pirate out in the open that I thought to myself "Oh ya, well I'll pick up a few and take pics and tell the cops where I got it from or give the stuff to them". I didnt know it was such a common thing and that they were shut down so many times. As for the body part thing. I may be a bit green but I'm not that bad  I see your logic but I decided that a few DVDs as evidence is harmless to go ahead with vs walking around with body parts. Its also not quite the same because *IF* my neighbour had cut up someone and the cops returned to them on a top off, most likely they wont see anything because he's not going to have any evidence lying around. At pacific mall, if my top off had worked (pictures..etc) then when they go there, they can see all the stuff right there on display. They would be caught red handed.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

I wonder if they use Mac the Ripper


----------



## draz (Jun 13, 2005)

Come on guys, it's pacific mall!!! I was there the other day buying blank CD's and there were to uniformed cops in side buying a cellphoen from a shop next to a video shop. They don't really care. That mall even has an officer of the peace on its staff for security issues. ie. there is a cop on hand every single day they are open. (i had a friend who worked there during university) I mean there is also a Lousi Vutton store on the West side of the mall. THey carry all the Channel and Louis Vutton products (bags, clothes, purses, watches, etc) for 1/100th of the price in the store. But of course it is real. ;P

That mall sells knock off everything, pirated media galore, and has been for years. 

I figure the cops have better things to do then continually bust shops at the mall that everyone there like. (i am not encouraging this) But every person at that mall expects and accepts these pirates. When i was in China i saw just as much of this, as well as in Bali and Thailand. My friend even bought a Rolex for 4usd. 

Your intentions are right but nothing will come of it. The poice bust this mall every 6 months and all the people caught are none Canadian citizens and they just leave. That is what happended last year, the guy in charge was visiting for a few months?? and when he was charged he simply made his bail and left for china on the first thing steaming. 

And probably returned a few months later to start again. Heck he probably gets a discount at the mall for renting so often.

ha ha

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

guytoronto said:


> I wonder if they use Mac the Ripper


Not <I>this</i> again


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

draz said:


> Just my 2 cents.


That would buy you a "legal" copy of Batman Begins at Pacific Mall.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Now I would think that the Pacific Mall pails in comparison to what is done in Hong Kong, India and China.

This issue is way bigger than Pacific Mall... Given the amount of economic value that our culture places on intellectual property we are in for a rude shock when south asian/pacific rim countries flagrantly disregard western concepts of copyrights.


----------



## Denjira (Jan 23, 2005)

Pacific mall.. my favorate place.. dont hate us chinese.. it's like walking into an italian restaurant and cussing about their accent... lol!


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Denjira said:


> Pacific mall.. my favorate place.. dont hate us chinese.. it's like walking into an italian restaurant and cussing about their accent...


Having an accent = legal
Making pirated DVDs = illegal

We aren't picking on Chinese people. We are picking on the pirates. Arrr!


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Denjira said:


> Pacific mall.. my favorate place.. dont hate us chinese.. it's like walking into an italian restaurant and cussing about their accent...


We don't hate Chinese...

I *Love* Pacific Mall... It's like stepping into another world.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## martman (May 5, 2005)

HowEver said:


> it's just that sometimes hyperbole is the rule of law on these forums. Sometimes? I meant, in every single thread! : )


Well we do agree on something!


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

This whole piracy thing is absurd. As if non of you ever used Napster when it first came out, or limewire or Aquisition or torrent sharing or whatever filesharing thats available. I'm not saying it's okay or condoning piracy, but to get on a high horse and say it's wrong and then go and download a song when nobody is looking is the same thing.

I think it's a good thing that the police are not doing anything about it, and maybe just a bi-annual sweep of Pac Mall. I seriously think they got better things to care about, like solving the three murders that happened over the long weekend. I mean what's more important? Finding out where bootlegged movies come from or our personal safety in Toronto?

If my personal intellectual property got ripped off, I can't depend on the police to go and arrest or fine the person who's ripping me off, I need to find a lawyer, so I can sue their ass. Same thing goes with these piraters, the studios and designer should be chasing these people, not the police.

So the latest thing on the news is that these piraters are supporting terrorism is the most absurd thing I've ever heard. It sounds like something that got passed off of Dubbya's desk, and somebody said "how do we solve this?" and ol Georgy boy says "blame terrorist!" Of course the American sheep comes to Canada and says do something, this is what we believe, and the media tells us what's "happening" with and how to stop piracy, and we follow. 

I think a bigger problem is paying designer label prices. Why should anybody pay $1000 for a LV handbag, when the factory next door can produce the same thing for you for $50. Their all using the same slave labour in China in some sweat shop, the only difference is the $1000 bag went through different channels, well okay, maybe the real one was actually designed by a designer, and the counterfeit is reversed engineered.

Pac Mall isn't the only place where this is found. Walk into any mall and you'll see booths with people selling knock off sunglasses, walk into any Shoppers Drug Mart or Wal-mart and you'll find knock off designer fragrances. Walk down Yonge St. and try to spot the counterfeit from the legit stuff.

I for one could care less about counterfeit goods, yes there are things that you'd stay away from like when safety is a concern, but the majority, who cares. Plus there are a lot of good that comes from knock-offs too. I'll use Motorcycle helmets as an example. There are a few Korean brand legitimate companies that make knockoffs, and have been proven to be just as good as the better known brands like Shoei or Arai. they just take older models and make it themselves for a lot less than what the better known brands sell for cause they don't have to do RnD. Hey works for me.

I got a replica watch too. It's a Tag Heuer. It costed $30, and it tells the time, and looks pretty good too, and no you wouldn't be able to tell the difference. What's wrong with that? Saved myself a few grand in the process.

vince


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

martman said:


> Well we do agree on something!



[HowEver pauses to rethink raison d'etre.]


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

scootsandludes said:


> I think it's a good thing that the police are not doing anything about it, and maybe just a bi-annual sweep of Pac Mall. I seriously think they got better things to care about, like solving the three murders that happened over the long weekend. I mean what's more important? Finding out where bootlegged movies come from or our personal safety in Toronto?
> vince


I couldn't have said it any better.

Question, why are there photocopiers in libraries?

People don't get bent out of shape over this, there are a lot more serious problems in this city then a pirated DVD.


----------



## contoursvt (May 1, 2005)

I think there is a huge difference between comparing downloading the odd song from limewire to retail stores in a legit mall selling pirate discs.

If I were to download a few songs for myself, yes its illegal and wrong, but I'm not profiting off someone else's work. If I burn those songs and start reselling it, then I should have cops break into my house and take my stuff and fine me because now we're talking about a whole different ballgame.

Also, I tend to download some songs once in a while but since I like my music to sound well, if I end up liking the song(s) that I downloaded, I will just go and buy it on CD. What I didnt like will get deleted since I didnt like it. I didnt spend money on a good stereo to listen to poorly encoded 128 or 192kbit songs with. If one loves music, then they are probably going to go and buy the CD anyway to have it sound better. Its the same as trying to record music of the radio. It may work but sounds like crap IMO.


----------



## contoursvt (May 1, 2005)

Also, nobody in their right mind is going to go to the library and photocopy an entire book. By the time you're done grabbing the entire book, you'll spend more $$ than buying the book and you still have crappy photocopies. There are photocopies at the library so if you need to keep a page of something as a reference, you can. Mostly for students doing some research I suppose.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

scootsandludes said:


> I got a replica watch too. It's a Tag Heuer. It costed $30, and it tells the time, and looks pretty good too, and no you wouldn't be able to tell the difference. What's wrong with that? Saved myself a few grand in the process.


Heh, and may I ask where you got that? I want one


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

The companies being ripped off should do it the way they did it in the "old days". Well, the early 90's anyways. I watched a street vendor selling fake Disney stuff, and a big black car and SUV pulled up in front. Guys in suits got out, handed the guy a piece of paper and they took every item with a Disney trademark on it. I asked a friend who was selling shirts near by if that was the cops. He said, "no worse, lawyers."


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Oh where to begin!!! 



scootsandludes said:


> This whole piracy thing is absurd. As if non of you ever used Napster when it first came out, or limewire or Aquisition or torrent sharing or whatever filesharing thats available. I'm not saying it's okay or condoning piracy, but to get on a high horse and say it's wrong and then go and download a song when nobody is looking is the same thing.


I've never used filesharing and I've been online as long as anyone around here.



scootsandludes said:


> I seriously think they got better things to care about, like solving the three murders that happened over the long weekend. I mean what's more important? Finding out where bootlegged movies come from or our personal safety in Toronto?[/quote[
> 
> You give on one thing...it will set off a chain reaction.
> 
> ...


----------



## däycüs mäximüs (Nov 30, 2002)

that reminds me.. i have to go back to pacific mall, cuz i haven't been back there in a while.

the second floor's got this cool little restaurant that's got every kind of asian food around, for super freaking cheap... like everything else in there.

the last time they busted the mall for pirated dvds, it was highy publicized. it was all over the place, and now they're doing it again??

can anyone in the area vouch for this?


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

autopilot said:


> Heh, and may I ask where you got that? I want one


hong kong


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

IronMac said:


> I've never used filesharing and I've been online as long as anyone around here.


good for you, for everyone of you, there's a million of us. There's nothing wrong with file sharing. For example, when I go to concerts, I like to tape, I then usually share what I made with other fans, not for profit, but to me it's trophy, and I like to collect other live recordings as well. So there, file sharing done sometime with permission, therefore legally. How about Podcasting? I did a legitimate search (before iTunes) and on my first podcast download, I ended up downloading 15 songs from well know artists, from a UK radio station. There was nothing illegal there, but it's definitely not right. I think it's just a matter of time before the RIAA starts cracking down on podcasts.



IronMac said:


> You give on one thing...it will set off a chain reaction.


maybe true, but again Piracy should be handled by lawyers, and not the police. Putting piraters in jail is a waste of taxpayers money, they should be sued so far of sh!ts creek, that they can't do it anymore. That what I believe is the best way of handling it.





IronMac said:


> There is a huge difference! It may not make up for the entire amount but there is no way that you can get the exact same item that cost $1000 for $50.


Maybe you should look into this further. When I was in Pirate Island (aka hong kong) you can buy any designer product you want, they have different stock, A stock, B Stock etc. The most authentic is A stock, and you would have a hard time trying to tell the difference from the genuine article, believe me, even the pros have a hard time determining these from the real thing. Everything is matched to speck, from the type of leather, to the colour tone of the leather, looks exactly the same. 






IronMac said:


> Are they DOT and Snell-approved? If not, you're putting your life in the hands of a bunch of people with whom you have no recourse.


Yes they are. Ever heard HJC, you can find their stuff at any motorcycle shop, they make Shoei Replica helmets that are a few years older, They are imported by the same distributers, they go through Transport Canada and are DOT and SNELL approved. Not a True Pirater, but it's still not their own design, but made with permission from somebody else's design.

vince


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

Wow this thread is getting long, but I'm still laughing about how contoursvt actually bought the pirated DVDs. 

Honestly, I think your time would be better spent helping the homeless or donating it to help society. I think society needs help in other areas other than pirated DVDs.

Plus, I wouldn't want a bunch of triads ready to kick my ass. LOL!


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

scootsandludes said:


> Maybe you should look into this further. When I was in Pirate Island (aka hong kong) you can buy any designer product you want, they have different stock, A stock, B Stock etc. The most authentic is A stock, and you would have a hard time trying to tell the difference from the genuine article, believe me, even the pros have a hard time determining these from the real thing. Everything is matched to speck, from the type of leather, to the colour tone of the leather, looks exactly the same.


I find it hard to believe that, unless you had the real article in your hand, you can tell whether or not the fake is as good as the real thing. I read an article a couple of months back where an exec from Versace (?) bought a fake and she pointed out several features, such as the stitching, where you can tell.


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

IronMac said:


> I find it hard to believe that, unless you had the real article in your hand, you can tell whether or not the fake is as good as the real thing. I read an article a couple of months back where an exec from Versace (?) bought a fake and she pointed out several features, such as the stitching, where you can tell.


I saw that article too. Like I say, that is the difference between A stock and B stock, what the exec probably had was B stock. B stock is good, but there are flaws. During my time in HK. If you wanted the A stock, what they give you is a catalogue for you to choose what item you wanted. You say you want this one, and the seller goes somewhere and comes back later with the item. when I say there is absolutely no difference I mean it, you get a Authenticity certificate, the box, even the wrapping paper. Think about it. Your selling an item that is overly priced to begin with, and somebody makes a counterfeit that is like it in every way, would you show that product to your consumers? I wouldn't, after all I am trying to sell a product here.

These are luxury goods, the only reason why anybody would buy it is not for the stitching or workmanship, it's to impress strangers, and the people who see you with it. An article is nothing without a logo. Otherwise how will people know. I mean that glimpse of seeing a woman with a LV handbag, nobody is going to go up to her and inspect the stitching or the colour of the leather to determine if it's a fraud or not.

vince


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

scootsandludes said:


> This whole piracy thing is absurd. As if non of you ever used Napster when it first came out, or limewire or Aquisition or torrent sharing or whatever filesharing thats available. I'm not saying it's okay or condoning piracy, but to get on a high horse and say it's wrong and then go and download a song when nobody is looking is the same thing.
> 
> I think it's a good thing that the police are not doing anything about it, and maybe just a bi-annual sweep of Pac Mall. I seriously think they got better things to care about, like solving the three murders that happened over the long weekend. I mean what's more important? Finding out where bootlegged movies come from or our personal safety in Toronto?
> 
> ...



how dare you?

HOW DARE YOU SAY IT LIKE IT IS!!!!!!!!!! (well, at least frequently)



watches, stuff, clothes, i buy original (never retail, of course).
But Acquisition, (and i did paid the fee) whenever something pops in my head, there i go. Great app!!!


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

IronMac said:


> I find it hard to believe that, unless you had the real article in your hand, you can tell whether or not the fake is as good as the real thing. I read an article a couple of months back where an exec from Versace (?) bought a fake and she pointed out several features, such as the stitching, where you can tell.


Dude... I have to agree with Vince here.

IronMac, you are definitely under-estimating people's ability to reverse engineer. Have you ever heard of, or seen the website for the Taiwanese MP3 player Super Shuffle? That is a very good example. They could make it looking IDENTICAL to the iPod Shuffle if they like, they COULD even print the word "iPod" or even put the Apple logo on it, but they chose not to, and called it the Super Shuffle.

FYI, the Super Shuffle was actually BETTER than the iPod Shuffle, it has FM radio. Also, the Super Shuffle was never actually mass produced, it was just a very intelligent strategy to let the world know of that Taiwanese company.

Anyway, another example for this pirated-stuff-could-never-be-the-same-or-better-than-legit-stuff problem is the Korean automobile manufacturing company, Hyundai. Now repeat the name Hyundai a few times before I tell you the history of it. Does it sound like another automobile company?

Japanese Honda company used to have their cars mass produced in Korea, but at one point, the Korean government kicked them out of Korea. The factory administratives were either laid-off or went back to Japan, leaving their factory and many skilled, local workers there. Koreans took the local Honda factory over, and a new brand name was born, the Hyundai.

In my opinion, Hyundai is not better than Honda in many aspects, but they are definitely world-renowned and approved.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

DoNotPokeTheScreen said:


> Dude... I have to agree with Vince here.
> 
> IronMac, you are definitely under-estimating people's ability to reverse engineer. Have you ever heard of, or seen the website for the Taiwanese MP3 player Super Shuffle? That is a very good example. They could make it looking IDENTICAL to the iPod Shuffle if they like, they COULD even print the word "iPod" or even put the Apple logo on it, but they chose not to, and called it the Super Shuffle.


Products may look identical but will they perform in the same manner?



DoNotPokeTheScreen said:


> Also, the Super Shuffle was never actually mass produced, it was just a very intelligent strategy to let the world know of that Taiwanese company.


Really? Huawei entered the U.S. market a couple of years back. It turned out that they may have copied some Cisco code for their routers. Was that an intelligent strategy? Coming into a new market as a potential pirate? No. They got sued and they're not doing very well in the North American marketplace.



DoNotPokeTheScreen said:


> Hyundai. Now repeat the name Hyundai a few times before I tell you the history of it. Does it sound like another automobile company?
> 
> Japanese Honda company used to have their cars mass produced in Korea, but at one point, the Korean government kicked them out of Korea. The factory administratives were either laid-off or went back to Japan, leaving their factory and many skilled, local workers there. Koreans took the local Honda factory over, and a new brand name was born, the Hyundai.


It's an interesting story but it doesn't jive with what I've found online:

From wikipedia:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyundai_Motor_Company



> Chung Ju-yung founded the Hyundai Motor Company in 1947 as Hyundai Engineering and Construction Co. Hyundai Motor Co. (HMC) was established in 1967. The company's first model (Cortina) was released, in cooperation with Ford Motor Company, in 1968. In 1975, the Pony, Korea's first proprietary model, was released, based on Japanese Mitsubishi technology.


From Hyundai Malaysia's website:

http://www.hyundai.com.my/brief_history.html



> A decade after the Korean War and during the period of reconstruction, Hyundai Motor Company began its fledgling efforts at automobile manufacturing by entering into a technology transfer agreement with Ford of Great Britain, receiving design and styling from Ital Design of Italy, and assembling technology from both England and Japan, all of which made the production of our first model car, the "Pony," possible.


Now, here, it says that they got their assembling technology from both England and Japan. It doesn't say anything about reverse-engineering.

And on the Honda side, from *hondabeat*, a website dedicated to the history of Honda Motor:

http://www.hondabeat.com/article_details.php?ID=97

1963


> • Honda's first overseas plant Honda Benelux in Belgium starts production of "mopeds."


1967


> • Honda begins motorcycle production in Thailand.


I don't see any mention that they had any factories in South Korea...


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

IronMac said:


> Products may look identical but will they perform in the same manner?


Perhaps you should do more research on the super shuffle. It plays music just like the shuffle! amazing eh? on top of that, it's superior in a manner that it has FM radio on it.




IronMac said:


> Really? Huawei entered the U.S. market a couple of years back. It turned out that they may have copied some Cisco code for their routers. Was that an intelligent strategy? Coming into a new market as a potential pirate? No. They got sued and they're not doing very well in the North American marketplace.


Does it matter? I gave you an example to show that what that Taiwanese company did was intelligent, they never mass produced it to sell, hence did not PIRATE nor get sued, only showed off their ability in reverse engineering.



IronMac said:


> It's an interesting story but it doesn't jive with what I've found online:
> 
> From wikipedia:
> 
> ...


You really think that a company that PIRATED would come out and let the world know that their company was found through pirating?!? And oh, nice references. Wikipedia? Anyone could make stuff on that. and umm lol. Hyundia dot com. yea, just like what i said, they wouldn't announce they had stole other people's technology. Just like how MS stole technologies from Apple. MS didn't tell the whole about that, and apple didn't sue MS, why? Because no proof.

Anyway, lets stay on track, all i want to say is that, an imitation absolutely is possible to exceed the actual object. It doesn't matter if in many other cases imitations fail, just saying there is that potential and possibility and FACT.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

DoNotPokeTheScreen said:


> Perhaps you should do more research on the super shuffle. It plays music just like the shuffle! amazing eh? on top of that, it's superior in a manner that it has FM radio on it.


I was talking in reference to products in general...not about the Super Shuffle.




DoNotPokeTheScreen said:


> You really think that a company that PIRATED would come out and let the world know that their company was found through pirating?!? And oh, nice references. Wikipedia? Anyone could make stuff on that. and umm lol. Hyundia dot com. yea, just like what i said, they wouldn't announce they had stole other people's technology. Just like how MS stole technologies from Apple. MS didn't tell the whole about that, and apple didn't sue MS, why? Because no proof.


I strongly suggest that you bring something to the table to back up what you say. Specifically;

A. Where do you get the idea that Hyundai stole/copied/purchased/whatever a Honda factory in Korea?
B. Yes, Apple did sue MS but they were not successful.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I bought a knockoff watch once... turned my wrist green after a week.


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

IronMac said:


> I was talking in reference to products in general...not about the Super Shuffle.


Exactly and there you go. Imitations can be just as good or exceed the original.




IronMac said:


> I strongly suggest that you bring something to the table to back up what you say. Specifically;
> 
> A. Where do you get the idea that Hyundai stole/copied/purchased/whatever a Honda factory in Korea?
> B. Yes, Apple did sue MS but they were not successful.


Not gonna bother. The last statement just proofed my point.  Also, this is a piece of interesting history that Hyundai and Korea government does not want anyone to know about. If you think I made up this "story" to encounter your arguement then...  that sucks.

Grrr. i'll start writing this "story" on Wikipedia and let everyone know about and believe it.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

DoNotPokeTheScreen said:


> Exactly and there you go. Imitations can be just as good or exceed the original.


Let me clarify, I believe that the vast majority of pirated goods are not as good or better than the real thing.




DoNotPokeTheScreen said:


> Not gonna bother. The last statement just proofed my point.  Also, this is a piece of interesting history that Hyundai and Korea government does not want anyone to know about. If you think I made up this "story" to encounter your arguement then...  that sucks.
> 
> Grrr. i'll start writing this "story" on Wikipedia and let everyone know about and believe it.


A. The agreement between Apple and MS was sufficiently vague that there seemed to be no limit to how MS can use Apple's technology. Hence, the judge threw out the case. It was a question of the legal agreement.
B. You don't need to look at Wikipedia to see that the timeline for your Honda factory operations is bogus. In fact, anyone can check on check on a website that is not Wikipedia and not Hyundai-related, ergo, looking at a history of Honda's operations which I have provided, to see that they did not have a factory in South Korea in the '60s.

"Not gonna bother" ... what a lousy cop-out.


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

IronMac said:


> Oh where to begin!!!
> 
> There is a huge difference! It may not make up for the entire amount but there is no way that you can get the exact same item that cost $1000 for $50.
> 
> Are they DOT and Snell-approved? If not, you're putting your life in the hands of a bunch of people with whom you have no recourse.


Nice clarification. Isn't more like CHANGING YOUR VIEW POINT?

Not going to bother, lousy cop out or not going to bother because my job is done, since I've proofed my point that THERE IS A WAY THAT YOU CAN GET THE EXACT SAME ITEM THAT COST A LOT FOR A LOT LESS.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

IronMac said:


> There is a huge difference! It may not make up for the entire amount but there is no way that you can get the exact same item that cost $1000 for $50.
> 
> Let me clarify, I believe that the vast majority of pirated goods are not as good or better than the real thing.


How is that changing my viewpoint? Maybe you can get a clothes hanger for a few cents cheaper but that's about it.



DoNotPokeTheScreen said:


> Not going to bother, lousy cop out or not going to bother because my job is done, since I've proofed my point that THERE IS A WAY THAT YOU CAN GET THE EXACT SAME ITEM THAT COST A LOT FOR A LOT LESS.


Uh, no, you haven't. Maybe you can go and buy some credibility from your local pirate.


----------



## gnatsum (Apr 10, 2005)

wait, so let me get this straight, does that mean, hyundai is a pirated Honda?

no it's not, what the hell are you talking about...

i hate pirated software. yes i would spend 1000 on an LV bag if i had the money, because the fake ones are the ones with the missing beads, and the peeling paint.

but then if your philosophy is why buy the real when i can buy the fake? then why do you want the fake? it's not what you want. i don't get it. if you don't want the real then you shouldn't even buy the fake. 

this fight is about Pacific mall... yes they get busted every now and then, but they just tell the authorities. they don't speak english and they didn't know it was against the law. $500 fine, and not allowed to do it again.

thats what happened to the guys in front of the old fortinos at denison and kennedy.

you may think that the "super shuffle" is better? more features is not better. 

more features is like a PC. doesn't make it better than a mac. 

you have no proof that the supershuffle is better. they don't either, just had fun with Photoshop.

and Wikipedia is anyone putting anything they want up there?

how many times have you used Wikipedia for school?

since you can curse them like that, go post something there yourself, PROVE that it is as lame as you say. wait no, then PROVE everything else you have said in this post. 

Ironmac has shown proof and you have not.

you're a joke, the supershuffle plays music just as well as the shuffle. where's your proof?

on top of that in a superior manner it has an FM radio?

HAHA i guess thats why HP's iPod is closing down, they bought the iPod, added a radio and low and behold. it was ****. buddy. if an FM radio made iPods better, then 8.2 million people last year should not have bought them. want proof? it's in our yearbook at the back in the Macleans section.

there's so much BS coming from you. it's starting to smell...


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

gnatsum said:


> wait, so let me get this straight, does that mean, hyundai is a pirated Honda?
> 
> no it's not, what the hell are you talking about...
> 
> ...


Which is better? that's quite subjective, and since you're a mac fan, of course Shuffle is better. More features is better? to some, yes, definitely.

No proof? Photoshop? How about they showed it off in the tech show in Germany about 4 months ago?

Gnatsum, which is better is subjective and varies from person to person.

And it seems like both Ironmac and Gnatsum are twisting this arguament. As Ironmac knows that he said "THERE IS NO WAY YOU CAN BUY AN ITEM THAT'S WORTH 1000 DOLLARS FOR 50 BUCKS" and that's all i'm trying to revoke, and i have. So ironmac, stop trying to get back at me with another topic, or that i'm "COPPING OUT". i've proofed your point wrong, and i don't care about the rest.


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

gnatsum said:


> HAHA i guess thats why HP's iPod is closing down, they bought the iPod, added a radio and low and behold. it was ****. buddy. if an FM radio made iPods better, then 8.2 million people last year should not have bought them. want proof? it's in our yearbook at the back in the Macleans section.
> 
> there's so much BS coming from you. it's starting to smell...


Oh, unfortunatly, those features aren't the only difference between the HP iPod and the rest 

They were also thicker, a lot thicker, and had 40GB as oppose to the regular 20GB, which many people found the extra 20 is unnecessary 

Also the price difference. 

So Gnatsum, HP's iPod unsuccess was not due to the extra features, it was because of the other factors.

And i bet you're going to say "WHERE'S YOUR PROOF, WHERE'S YOUR PROOF?" 
And i'll answer you in advance, I don't have the proof, but those were facts... and to me, i wouldn't have bought the 40GB ipod too... i would go with 20 since it's thinner, prettier and 20 is WAY more than enough, for the common man.


----------



## gnatsum (Apr 10, 2005)

DoNotPokeTheScreen said:


> Oh, unfortunatly, those features aren't the only difference between the HP iPod and the rest
> 
> They were also thicker, a lot thicker, and had 40GB as oppose to the regular 20GB, which many people found the extra 20 is unnecessary
> 
> ...


 must we get into the philosophy of subjectivity and objectivity? no because neither of us can answer that.

you missed your own point. look the HP iPod had more features. according to your argument, that should equal better sales should it not?


Just because i am a Mac fan doesn't mean the Shuffle is better.

don't be so argumentative, you know it was a B-day present.

and just to let you know, there are people who want the 40 gig iPod. because 20 is too little. and 60 is too much. And apple also had a 40 gig at the same time for consumers to choose. how else do you think HP got one?

apple's reasons for not having it is a marketing technique. this has been discussed right here on ehmac.


so would i not argue that since you are a PC user that the supershuffle would be your choice? since all you people look at is features and cost.


So why don't you tell everyone why you wanted a shuffle SOOOOO BAAADD.

and then you got one. and you loved it.

P.S. don't judge common man by your 258 song list on iTunes...

"and to me, i wouldn't"you referred to yourself in two words consecutively. that instantly makes what you are saying subjective. 

so therefore everything is subjective? so there's really no point in using that as an argument.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I was under the impression the HP+iPod was exactly the same as the Apple iPod... except it had an HP logo on the back.


----------



## gnatsum (Apr 10, 2005)

no no, you are right, but HP ALSO made their own. it was black and had an am/fm radio


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

DoNotPokeTheScreen said:


> No proof? Photoshop? How about they showed it off in the tech show in Germany about 4 months ago?


It's now called the Super Tangent I believe.



DoNotPokeTheScreen said:


> And it seems like both Ironmac and Gnatsum are twisting this arguament. As Ironmac knows that he said "THERE IS NO WAY YOU CAN BUY AN ITEM THAT'S WORTH 1000 DOLLARS FOR 50 BUCKS" and that's all i'm trying to revoke, and i have. So ironmac, stop trying to get back at me with another topic, or that i'm "COPPING OUT". i've proofed your point wrong, and i don't care about the rest.


Fine, show me something that's $1000 retail that is exactly the same as the $50 knock-off...we'll make it easy for you...you can use a 20:1 ratio in terms of retail price to knockoff price. Good luck.


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

IronMac said:


> Fine, show me something that's $1000 retail that is exactly the same as the $50 knock-off...we'll make it easy for you...you can use a 20:1 ratio in terms of retail price to knockoff price. Good luck.



I can show you a $700 knock off of a $100 item. ok, it's been knock down, it used to be $1599. So 2 winters ago, I was looking for a new winter parka, cause my Alpha Parka wasn't as warm as it used to be (BTW original Alpha Parkas are $300-$400, the Gap had knock offs for $130, Old Navy $70). So I walked into Holt Renfrew to ogle at the nice stuff, and I saw a knock off of the original U.S Army Fishtail Parka (made since the Korean War, popularized by the London Mods of 60's), I don't remember who made it, but it was Italian, maybe Prada, who knows, who cares, no label on the outside, it was priced around $1600. Last week I saw it at the Holt's Last Call store, knocked down to $699. So guess which one I would rather get? A $700 parka made by some Italian designer, or the real deal that was designed so soldiers don't freeze to death, that I can get at a surplus store for $100. 


vince


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

Oh, I just wanted to add one more.

How about some of the ads that appear right here on ehmac, that list current software for well below the MSRP say 20:1. They get listed as SCAM, but they do send you a COPY of the software (from what I've read), and lets face it, a serial number isn't exactly hard to find.

Once it's installed properly, it does work the same way as a legally distributed piece of software does it not?

vince- who has never bought a piece of software online from any questionable dealers, nor ever will, but just pointed out facts that are easily accessible online.


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

IronMac said:


> Fine, show me something that's $1000 retail that is exactly the same as the $50 knock-off...we'll make it easy for you...you can use a 20:1 ratio in terms of retail price to knockoff price. Good luck.


That's kind of silly :/

Oh thanks Scootsandludes for providing proofs to back me up, very intelligent !


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

gnatsum said:


> P.S. don't judge common man by your 258 song list on iTunes...


LOL, screw you, i have 253 songs on my list, actually.


----------



## screenpoker (Aug 6, 2005)

bmovie said:


> I couldn't have said it any better.
> 
> Question, why are there photocopiers in libraries?
> 
> People don't get bent out of shape over this, there are a lot more serious problems in this city then a pirated DVD.


FYI, those libraries, and similar institutions, possess licenses that permit their users to photocopy copywrited material. a LOT of money is invested in obtaining such licenses.


----------



## screenpoker (Aug 6, 2005)

gnatsum said:


> and Wikipedia is anyone putting anything they want up there?
> 
> how many times have you used Wikipedia for school?
> 
> since you can curse them like that, go post something there yourself, PROVE that it is as lame as you say. wait no, then PROVE everything else you have said in this post.


I just saved DoNotPokeTheScreen some time by visiting Wikipedia's main page, which introduces itself wtih the following statement:

"Welcome to Wikipedia, the free-content encyclopedia that anyone can edit."

Not only can anyone edit contents on Wikipedia, but anyone can create their own article as well. 

If you used Wikipedia for school, you did so out of laziness. There's PLENTY of easily accessable information-websites out there, that are more reliable than Wikipedia, and that's contents aren't so open for adjustment by the random, uneducated person. I'm not saying that everything there is wrong, but its definitely not the place to locate "proof", the way IronMan attempted. If you use it for school, you're taking a huge risk, why not use a different research database for the same amount of time, and most of all, better results?

I've seen inaccurate info on Wikipedia, if you want proof i'll give you it, provided that it hasn't been modified.

it *IS* as lame as DoNotPokeTheScreen says it is.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Okay, now it's getting absurd... two new members with similar names?


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

scootsandludes said:


> A $700 parka made by some Italian designer, or the real deal that was designed so soldiers don't freeze to death, that I can get at a surplus store for $100.
> 
> 
> vince


That's not finding something that is exactly the same at a 20:1 savings.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

scootsandludes said:


> Oh, I just wanted to add one more.
> 
> How about some of the ads that appear right here on ehmac, that list current software for well below the MSRP say 20:1. They get listed as SCAM, but they do send you a COPY of the software (from what I've read), and lets face it, a serial number isn't exactly hard to find.
> 
> Once it's installed properly, it does work the same way as a legally distributed piece of software does it not?


That's out and out piracy. Again, you've yet to show where I can get...let's say, a Breitling Colt at about $100 that is indistinguishable from the real thing.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

DoNotPokeTheScreen said:


> That's kind of silly :/
> 
> Oh thanks Scootsandludes for providing proofs to back me up, very intelligent !


A. Silly only because you can't do it. 

B. Providing proofs? Good luck!


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

« MannyP Design » said:


> Okay, now it's getting absurd... two new members with similar names?


It's a bit odd...they'll probably burn out soon.


----------



## screenpoker (Aug 6, 2005)

« MannyP Design » said:


> Okay, now it's getting absurd... two new members with similar names?


You ended this statement with a question mark, implying that you were posing a question....therefore I will make my best attempt to answer it...if you were referring to "Screenpoker" and "DoNotPokeTheScreen" being similar...they are actually *contrasting* names, not so similar in their message.  

Unless your question was one of a rhetorical nature...which would make this post pretty much useless!


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

IronMac said:


> That's not finding something that is exactly the same at a 20:1 savings.


The point of that was show how absurd something with a brand name cost. The parka was marked down 50%, and it's still 7x the price of something that the designer copied, it might not be a 20:1 savings, but if you look at the original price of the designer parka it's still 16:1,, I think that's pretty dam good, btw that $1500 we're talking about here, not exactly chump change. I can get a parka and iBook for that price. It's also not exactly fair on the surplus store that sells the original since something like that never goes on sale, or reduced to clear.

If you want 20:1, walk into the Holt's flagship store on Bloor, price out some LV, Prada, or Burberrys handbags, they can range anywhere from $500-$2000, then walk down Yonge St., just north of Wellesley on the west side, there's store with a painted yellow store front, that sells replicas or should I say copies of the designer bags, and pretty good ones at that, and you tell me the difference. I've seen some of the bags in there (no I didn't buy any), and they come with authentic looking boxes, authenticity certificates, and all the little tags that it should come with. You point out the difference and I'll take what I wrote back. 


vince


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

"That's out and out piracy. Again, you've yet to show where I can get...let's say, a Breitling Colt at about $100 that is indistinguishable from the real thing."


Breitling colt. Is that a watch?

I get spam everyday about replica watches they're asking for about $100-$200, a bit too much I'd say, I'm sure you can get a better price than that.

for example I have a franck muller watch (crazy color dreams), it's even got a serial number engraved on the back, can't tell you if the weight is exact, since I've never seen a real one before, but I did a search and the retail is about $800, this was purchased for about $20 from a vendor in hong kong. 

Piracy, isn't that what we are discussing here?

I never said you can get the genuine article for a 20:1 savings, I'm talking about piracy or replicas. So the software is a legitimate argument. For the sake of argument, lets look at the price of a.d.o.b.e see ess two (so the google ads won't find this). I'll burn a copy of it and I'll sell it to you for 20:1 of the msrp, and I'll provide you with a S.N, so you can run it. Yes it blatant piracy, that's what we're discussing here. and no I don't have a copy for sale. but that's my point, piracy can come from anywhere, and you pay how much you think it's worth to you.

I'm not supporting piracy, nor do I condone it. It's a fact of life that it's out there. if you don't like it then don't buy it. simple as that, unlike the original poster in this forum. Yes, I've bought some things that are questionable, but I'm not complaining about afterwards.

vince


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

scootsandludes said:


> I never said you can get the genuine article for a 20:1 savings,


Yea i was trying to revoke what he said about GETTING AN ITEM THAT'S 1000 DOLLARS FOR 50 BUCKS, but then he goes all silly and go, alright do go find an item EXACTLY 1000 bucks for EXACTLY 50 dollars.

That's like a prof asking for a paper that's EXACTLY 2000 words, no more, no less, or else it's a fail. Silliness.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

DoNotPokeTheScreen said:


> Yea i was trying to revoke what he said about GETTING AN ITEM THAT'S 1000 DOLLARS FOR 50 BUCKS, but then he goes all silly and go, alright do go find an item EXACTLY 1000 bucks for EXACTLY 50 dollars.



Still can't do it huh?


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

IronMac said:


> Still can't do it huh?


After spending 10 hours searching on eBay, I think you must concede to your defect DoNotPokeTheScreen


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

CN said:


> After spending 10 hours searching on eBay, I think you must concede to your defect DoNotPokeTheScreen


Huh?

Oh, i did'nt spend anytime on ebay searching actually, believe it or not.

Hah, i don't really care what Ironmac says... I said I'm not going to bother and i don't care a few times... maybe you just don't get it.... I don't really care what a "person" (Ironmac, Gnatsum or you, CN) says on this forum... i read, i think, and i write (type)... that's why i have no PROOF of anything, because i don't bother... i just write what i know. I'm not gonna spend any time doing some research to get back at you guys... I might do it if i was really mad, but i'm not.

Just that Ironmac's kind of silly :/


----------



## district (Sep 14, 2003)

I didn't bother reading 80% of these posts, but I have to mention something.

A few years ago, I purchased a pirated copy, of a bootleg concert recording of the Sex Pistols, from the $7 CD bin at Wal-Mart.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

DoNotPokeTheScreen said:


> Oh, i did'nt spend anytime on ebay searching actually, believe it or not.
> 
> I don't really care what a "person" (Ironmac, Gnatsum or you, CN) says on this forum... i read, i think, and i write (type)... that's why i have no PROOF of anything, because i don't bother... i just write what i know. I'm not gonna spend any time doing some research to get back at you guys... I might do it if i was really mad, but i'm not.


Tell us all something...how do you "know" what you "know" if you don't have any sort of proof? Do you simply "think" it and it's "reality"?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## draz (Jun 13, 2005)

Ok, for arguments sake, i have a friend that recently went Hong Kong to meet his girlfriends parents. WHile there he saw the exact same Breitling watch i bought here in Canada at an authorized dealer for a lot of money but for under $100USD. SO he picked it up and brought it back for me. 

When he gave it too me i was stunned, it is 'almost' identical. The seller claimed it was an A grade replica made with all swiss parts. It is the same weight, size, movment, band, and feel of mine. So i took it to my dealer, and asked the tech to open up the watch. He initially though it was the one i bought until further inspection, he could tell the difference. After opening it up the internals were identical but made out of cheaper materials. Not stainless steels, but none the less still a fully automatic and functional time piece. 

They could make items the same quality but don't because their money is in making many cheaper versions. Ie they will sell millions for 100 a piece that are pretty damn close, but only thousands of perfect replicas at $600 a piece. You have to remeber that in western countries where most of these things end up selling, they cannot openly push these items, but can ride the coat tails of the original companies whos logos they reverse engineer.

As well buying a ****ty knock off of wedding crashers (great movie) at pacific mall willl not slow the sales of the actual dvd when it comes out. People that buy DVD's do so b/c they want a great quality video and all the special features. SO if i watched a screener video and like the movie i would go and buy it at the store. (then rip and return it of course...ha ha just joking)


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

DoNotPokeTheScreen said:


> Huh?
> Oh, i did'nt spend anytime on ebay searching actually, believe it or not.
> Hah, i don't really care what Ironmac says... I said I'm not going to bother and i don't care a few times... maybe you just don't get it.... I don't really care what a "person" (Ironmac, Gnatsum or you, CN) says on this forum... i read, i think, and i write (type)... that's why i have no PROOF of anything, because i don't bother... i just write what i know. I'm not gonna spend any time doing some research to get back at you guys... I might do it if i was really mad, but i'm not.
> 
> Just that Ironmac's kind of silly :/


Er...I was joking, and I think Ironmac was too...that's why we both used the  smilies. Of course that's just some silliness, I would have thought that to be apparent, especially with the use of the . I'm not sure why I'm considered a "person" (I'm not a <I>real</I> one anymore?) and if you don't care what I write, I have to wonder why you find it worth your obviously <i>valuable</I> time to respond to.


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

CN said:


> Er...I was joking, and I think Ironmac was too...that's why we both used the  smilies. Of course that's just some silliness, I would have thought that to be apparent, especially with the use of the . I'm not sure why I'm considered a "person" (I'm not a <I>real</I> one anymore?) and if you don't care what I write, I have to wonder why you find it worth your obviously <i>valuable</I> time to respond to.


Oh... didn't know you were joking sorry. I've got NO HUMOUR

Anyway. Sure, just because i don't care i should be rude and not respond to you guys at all? :/

I don't care about how you guys say what i said was BS... so i'm not going to do research and provoke more arguaments... Too busy anyway, honestly this is not an excuse, lol... i have to reinstate my liquor license and ****ty primus is on my dad's ass for 647 dollars of CANCELLATION FEE when their agent never explained the terms in the contract, in fact, did not even tell my dad it was a contract that he was signing (dad thought it was a registration form or some sort). When my dad asked him if there was any penalty to discontinue the service the agent said no.

argh, then I told primus that the language barrier would void the contract. And primus just wouldn't let it go, they don't believe we would bother to take it to court (and they're right). Even if we went to court we'd have no proof that the agent was lying anyway... the agent probably doesn't work there anymore...

anyway, that's my little unrelated random story...


----------



## däycüs mäximüs (Nov 30, 2002)

just went to pacific mall for lunch yesterday, and saw all the people in those dvd shops just eating it all up. 3, sometimes 5 movies for $20. insane!

the rcmp "bust" didn't seem to stop these guys!


----------



## Sun Dog (Jan 4, 2004)

The reason I won't buy pirated products is because they are often run and manufactured by mobs, who don't follow any environmental law, labour laws, or pay taxes. Sending them my money just promotes crime and their wealth. Sure, you don't need to pay 1000 for a superficial watch, but why not buy a legit watch for 30 instead of an illegal copy? Do you just want the fashion statement? To me, wanting that kind of fashion statement and supporting criminality for it is as ridiculous as paying 1000 for a watch

I rather support a person who, through creativity, and effort, creates a good product... so I am others can do the same one day... than support a violent extorting criminal mob's copy, which does no good but save me some money, once.


----------



## perfectwave (Oct 17, 2005)

So many problems in the world and people waste time complaining about copyright laws. Who cares if its illegal so is prostituion, smoking weed, file sharing and people do things anyways- sometimes laws are unable to reflect society. I know id rather let some chilling chinese immagrants sell pirated dvds then sell heroin or start up a "massage" places let them be people gotta make illegal money somehow.


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

I prefer REAL DVDS over burned ones from Pacific Mall because real ones have special features and crapola like that...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

HowEver said:


> You may wish to avoid the Front Row "discussions" currently underway in the Anything Mac & iPod forum.


and I thought that the FrontRow discussions were particularly creative


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

HowEver said:


> In fact, the copyright laws are far more wrecklessly disregarded by the population at large than by the ethnic businesses you target in your post.
> 
> That "pails" indeed.


 You point out "pails" as an error (should be pales,) but look at your own spelling - it should be "recklessly." Although I guess being wreckless would be good for your car insurance rates. 

So, the moral is, "Don't be reckless and you'll be wreckless."


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Gerbill said:


> So, the moral is, "Don't be reckless and you'll be wreckless."


Unless you're feckless.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

Prostitution is legal. It's the solicitation of prostitution that is illegal (in most places).


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

Paul O'Keefe said:


> Prostitution is legal. It's the solicitation of prostitution that is illegal (in most places).


No, no, he said _feckless_ not... Oh, never mind!


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

Gerbill said:


> No, no, he said _feckless_ not... Oh, never mind!


LOL

very witty : )


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

contoursvt said:


> I was at Pacific mall today and was furious at the obvious movie/music piracy going on. There must be at least 30 shops in there that sell nothing but copied movies and music for like $5 each or less. I picked up a few as examples and feel like going down to the police station but I'm sure they know anyway. Anyway it makes me angry because its so wrong and its not even like they are trying to hide it or anything!!!


Finally, something has been done about this! 



> Police arrested 15 people in Scarborough during raids on a shopping centre at Brimley and Sheppard, *The Pacific Mall* and First Market Place. Police raided 13 stores. They also shut down labs where they believe pirates were manufacturing DVDs.
> 
> Police hope the raids send a message to people involved in movie piracy.


----------



## RKM (Jun 23, 2005)

That area is a crooked as a dogs ass end!


----------



## draz (Jun 13, 2005)

ehMax said:


> Finally, something has been done about this!



Ah man that is why no one is answering the phone. MY evil DVD duplicating empire will have to wait for another more evil day.. hahahhahahahah

SIDE NOTE:

My drycleaner delivery guy sells pirated DVD's as well. The other day he came dropped off some shirts and gave me a copy of Lord fo War. HE said man if you need any movies or Xbox games just let me know. 

Times have sure changed..back when i was in Univeristy the pizza delivery guys only sold pot...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Was there anything about the title that made you think it was a knock-off?


Nonsense. Lord fo War is an excellent movie, no knock off there. Now, if you will excuse me I need to go to Radio Shack, my Bolex watch needs a new battery.

Trev


----------



## lostchild (Jul 25, 2005)

Sun Dog said:


> The reason I won't buy pirated products is because they are often run and manufactured by mobs, who don't follow any environmental law, labour laws, or pay taxes. Sending them my money just promotes crime and their wealth. Sure, you don't need to pay 1000 for a superficial watch, but why not buy a legit watch for 30 instead of an illegal copy? Do you just want the fashion statement? To me, wanting that kind of fashion statement and supporting criminality for it is as ridiculous as paying 1000 for a watch
> 
> I rather support a person who, through creativity, and effort, creates a good product... so I am others can do the same one day... than support a violent extorting criminal mob's copy, which does no good but save me some money, once.


Mobs?

FYI: Probably 90% of chinese supermarkets are run by organized crime. How else could they sell groceries below cost! 
  

Speaking of fake watches....funny story my uncle told me about his friend's dumb wife at Customs coming into Canada. 

She had a brand new watch that was worth over $10,000 CDN. Customs guy takes it to examine it and ask if she was going to claim it and she said no, it's a fake it's not worth anything. Custom guys pulls out a hammer and smashes it in front of her.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

lostchild said:


> Speaking of fake watches....funny story my uncle told me about his friend's dumb wife at Customs coming into Canada.
> 
> She had a brand new watch that was worth over $10,000 CDN. Customs guy takes it to examine it and ask if she was going to claim it and she said no, it's a fake it's not worth anything. Custom guys pulls out a hammer and smashes it in front of her.


Sounds like an urban legend. According to Snopes, urban legends can usually be spotted by how something happens to "the friend of a friend" with no actual first-hand witness accounts.

http://www.snopes.com/


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## poisonmonkey (Sep 20, 2004)

Do you have a source for this? I am actually interested in finding out how true that is. There are lots of supermarkets that sell things below cost ie lost leaders to bring people into the store..




lostchild said:


> Mobs?
> 
> FYI: Probably 90% of chinese supermarkets are run by organized crime. How else could they sell groceries below cost!


----------

